# Embarrassment



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I had forgot what this feels like until today when a guy at work caught me looking at some really geeky stuff on the internet (nothing dodgy before anyone asks just toy soldier type geek stuff







), years ago I would hate to get embarrassed also I tell myself I shouldn't really care what anyone else thinks about me or my interests, but it felt so good to feel all that blood rush into my head as I went a bit red blushing, even though the actual embarrasment was slightly uncomfortable the feeling of my cheeks going red made me feel alive and I loved it. Must be a good sign I think it's been many years since I felt or cared enough to feel like that


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I had forgot what this feels like until today when a guy at work caught me looking at some really geeky stuff on the internet (nothing dodgy before anyone asks just toy soldier type geek stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! I think it probably is a good sign! I hope you feel more and more alive every day! Keep looking at "geek stuff" on the internet!


----------



## leakedmiley (Apr 19, 2014)

My name is Sam and I am a former blusher.

You can read my journey to a cure here How to Stop Blushing.

On my site I also have these pages which you might find handy

Blushing & Erythrophobia
Hypnosis
ETS Surgery
Tricks To Ease The Blush
Blushing Products I've Tried

I have posted what cured me and has kept me cured right to this day.

Just a few months ago I was asking the question "how do I stop my blushing"

You want to know how to get rid of your chronic blushing? Hopefully my information helps to cure you, as it did me.

Read my story here How to Stop Blushing


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't stop it it is cute


----------

